# Drop all of your thougt/Unload your mind



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Here is the place for everything to set your mind free....

- Job, gym, GF/BF, Husband/Wives,
- Anything good/bad happen to you, today?
- Your wonderful plans etc..


Yeah, it's another post whore thread!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

This weekend I am going to South Beach and tomorrow, I will go to the bar and see all my babes!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

I also am going to try to get in on the PPV here in Ft. Laud.

Armageddon but my chances seems slim due to my lateness!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

tomorrow i'm gon snowboarding it' gonna be great ....if i wake up


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

It ain't going to happen!!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

no chance lol


----------



## coleman (Dec 13, 2002)

sunday am going clubbing with my friend kim...came 4th in state bikini contest


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

you gonna hook up with her?


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Of course he is!!!  Many fine women surround Coleman!  Reminds me of me when I was younger!  But I was more drunker, though!  

Wait, I still have fine women around me to this day!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

i'm gonna hook up with my friends sister


----------



## coleman (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you gonna hook up with her?



that's the plan


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

bravo


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

You guys should have named this thread, DJD & Crashmans thread so they can up their post count.


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

I`m drunk...still awake, and already have the beginnings of a hangover!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 13, 2002)

My ass hurts from using rough toilet paper.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> ... and tomorrow, I will go to the bar and *see all my babes!*



I thought you had a g/f DJ?  Are you running around on her?  he he


----------



## mesomorphin' (Dec 13, 2002)

I have nothing to contribute to this post whore thread.  I mistook the subject line was a command, and I easily emptied everything in my tiny mind in the time it took my PC to open the thread.  Oops.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

My legs hurt from this morning's workout.  

My car got hit last night.

I'm hungry.

But for some reason, I remain happy.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 13, 2002)

This Thread  = Bored and Whored ! 


DP


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> This Thread  = Bored and Whored !
> 
> 
> DP



It won't be when I get done with it because DP, as mentioned


"Anything good/bad happen to you, today?" will contain pictures of my babes as well.....!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> You guys should have named this thread, DJD & Crashmans thread so they can up their post count.



That's coming soon!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> My legs hurt from this morning's workout.
> 
> My car got hit last night.
> ...



Because you are a strong minded and a car bump is a little thing in life  and is something that can easily be remedied...  

PS. Sorry to hear about your car!  As for hungry.... GO EAT SOMETHING!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I thought you had a g/f DJ?  Are you running around on her?  he he




Have 1 GF..... but have many girl-friend's..... as for anything beyond... my LIPS are sealed!  Saying anything here is like suicide!


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Because you are a strong minded and a car bump is a little thing in life  and is something that can easily be remedied...
> 
> PS. Sorry to hear about your car!  As for hungry.... GO EAT SOMETHING!



It takes a lot to put me in a foul mood.  

I just ate a can of tuna and now I'm working on a PowerBar Protein Plus bar.  Those things don't eat easy.


----------



## Fade (Dec 13, 2002)

I should really be working right now, but there is nothing to do. All my mockups are back in the water. It's also a Friday.

Maybe I should leave early. Maybe I should go downstairs to see what the techs are up to. Maybe I should go take a dump. Maybe I should play a prank on someone. Maybe I should read a work document. Maybe I should....should.....


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Hmmmnnn.. what is currently on my mind!  The gym... ahhh yes!  A friend of mine, Janet who went to the Dallas National  Fitness Championship took 5th place in the competition!  I am excited!  I'm pissed though because I wasn't there!  

In the picture also is Charles Kemp/IFBB Pro who resides here near me and has opened  a new personal training studio with a girl friend of mine!  I will be adding a web page within my own page!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> It takes a lot to put me in a foul mood.
> 
> I just ate a can of tuna and now I'm working on a PowerBar Protein Plus bar.  Those things don't eat easy.



I am the same way, IAB.. however, if that was my selection of food, I'd be mad!


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

I@ve got a fucking headache


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

I think the "Knight of the Mammary Gland" became the "King of the Toilet Bowl"


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

LMAO....na didn`t go that far...was in control, but it must have been cheap shit cuz the hangover started WHILE I was drinking


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Well then.... I must say...you asked for it!  Can't say you didn't know what was coming to ya! 

Feel better!


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

Jeez, thanks for the sypathy  

Actually...I had to drink for work..one of those cannot escape things......it WAS pretty fun though, better than expected anywy


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Ah yeah... "I had to drink for work" situations... lol... I know they must've really forced you!  Glad you had fun though....


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

Believe me  

You know in Japan nothing serious is done without the aid of grog! lol

I was possibly going to turn into a job interview of sorts........unfortunately the main guy had to cancel at the last minute, so it turned into a piss up, and we have to do it again next month now


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> You guys should have named this thread, DJD & Crashmans thread so they can up their post count.


ha!
the truth IS out!


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

Are you looking to change jobs?

I heard about those social drinking situations in Japan! Bleh to saki though! 

Good luck next month!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

was it at one of those restaraunts where hot women are nod with sushi strategically placed upon their bodies? I'd like to be the guy who repenishes the food..and cleans the 'table' for cleanliness reasons, of course..


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Are you looking to change jobs?
> 
> I heard about those social drinking situations in Japan! Bleh to saki though!
> ...



Not really looking to change. This is a huge company I did a job for last year, and the guy in charge and students liked me so I got put into the contract as one of the conditions this year with 4 times more than last year. 

This guy also does a shit load of work over seas and has one Australian working there that he has told my current boss, and some of my students, he`d love to sack him and replace him with me 

So while I`m not really looking, I`d love to hear what he has to say...the job has chances for transfers to germany, US and Australia


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> was it at one of those restaraunts where hot women are nod with sushi strategically placed upon their bodies? I'd like to be the guy who repenishes the food..and cleans the 'table' for cleanliness reasons, of course..



Unfortunately no  we didn`t even make it to the budwiser bar before it closed


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Not really looking to change. This is a huge company I did a job for last year, and the guy in charge and students liked me so I got put into the contract as one of the conditions this year with 4 times more than last year.
> 
> This guy also does a shit load of work over seas and has one Australian working there that he has told my current boss, and some of my students, he`d love to sack him and replace him with me
> ...



Oh yeah, good to keep those options open!


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

Bloody oath  



( do you understand that? )


----------



## lina (Dec 13, 2002)

nope!


----------



## kuso (Dec 13, 2002)

It`s Oz for Fuck Yeah! Or, For sure!


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Here's a thought for me... Play (go out) or rest tonight???


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

I chose 'Play', as I am about to do...
I'm leaving in about ten minutes to go work the club for four hours...


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Ha lol ha lol haha ha... just kidding!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 13, 2002)

what..you're not  going out tonight?


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

I was laughing that you have to work tonight!  

I wish I was working.......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i'm gonna become a fukkin hermit


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

??  Why??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i hate croeds i can't be myself i;m too shy


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Oh I see


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

oops crowd&*


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

what crowds were you around??  One on one is always fun... of course that means guy/girl!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ya iwent ti a bar


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

I whied i wen ti a beer  (translation= I wished I went to a bar!)


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

hey...I did....
I worked BOTH jobs last night...and was naughty.....I finally followed thru with one of the girls I was flirting with...and she....took me home....didn't quite make it back to the other job...they were very understanding....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

burner got some? and i didn't? not fair!!


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Pictures BURNER!!!  PICTURES!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> burner got some? and i didn't? not fair!!


yeah...sometimes, even the sun shines on a dog's ass...

No pics...sorry, do not take a camera with to work..probably get busted...
Wierd night last night...had to check if full moon out. Mucho fights. I had to stop one. Big guy, 250lbs, drunk. Annoying. I was being cool and trying to talk him down, but finally, my head bouncer came over and reminded him that he could either:
1) leave on his own
2) we (about 4 of us now) would make him leave or,
3) call the police and have them arrest him.

He chose #1. I was thinking my favorite quote all the time: "act as if"
man, if launched on me...I was not in a good tactical stance to counter him, as I was trying to be cool and be clam with him and have him hear me....
I was just trying to project enough that I wasn't going to take any shit from him. All ended well.
Almost had some punk hurl on me..but, me having my jedi quick reflexes, moved out of the way...broke up another about to happen fight, and recognized one of the guys form my old high school foot ball team, so that ended well....and had 'desert'...


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Geeze... that's one reason I hate bouncing!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

bastard


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

??  Then, you GO bounce!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

are you old enough to bounce, crash? I forget how old you are..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

19 that old enough?


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Ummmnnn.... hmmmnn ..... whatever your county permits??  Good question!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

dam lets hope so  i needa job where i can throw people around


----------



## coleman (Dec 14, 2002)

i was at a bar last thursday and the bouncers were at the door and none were inside. fight between two smallish guys broke out and was left to the other patrons to break it up!

kinda funny, me and this other dude who makes me look small, this guy was bout 6 foot 7 and 130 kilos  / 285 pounds, got in between then and they backed down so fast it wasn't funny.

the bouncers show up five mins later, gave us a free drink each which was cool  

not too cool when u can't rely on protection from bouncers so don't think i'll be going back there again


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Good one coleman!  How about when a bar has only 1 bouncer and a group beats the crap out of the bouncer and the following thir another guy at the door.  Yes, that's singular!  Would you stay if you saw the same group of thugs inside?  

That's how this one bar I bounces at handled their crap!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

i would ask them to hire more bouncers


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

sounds like a shitty practice for safety for customers and bouncers.

I was told I was talkiong too long with that drunk guy alst night. He was pissing me off, I had repeated myself 4 times....that was enough. It was abotu time to go into 'aggressive negotiaions' with that guy...
I can only be so nice for so long, beside, I had three other door men on the outskirts of the situation the other guy hadn't noticed.


----------



## david (Dec 14, 2002)

Just punch him out!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 14, 2002)

we're not allowed to 'punch out' unless we have to defend ourselves. 
Of course...there are always ways to draw guys verbally into fighting...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 14, 2002)

ya like "hey! dare you to hit me"


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

he spit on you!!  That counts, doesn't it??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

or you can just give him a concussion and he won't be able to remeber


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

boot to the head!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

judo chop!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

dam guess i'd love to stay and whore but i have my race tomorrow i must rest


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

you leavin'??


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

You let DG beat you in the ranks tonight!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

he got lucky i'll get em tomorrow


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

he beat BOTH you guys!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 15, 2002)

ya he did well burner still has time but i'm out i'll talk to you tomorrow night seeya later dave bye burner


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

me too!  I'll see you later... Burner is going to have to reply to our post and live in the two word thread like DG did.  Oh, and the word association thread as well!  

Hasta La Vista


----------



## coleman (Dec 15, 2002)

i reckon quick way to get some cash...go up to a huge bouncer and go...geez, u're pretty small for a bouncer!! sue him for assault


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Trash talk will usually never entice a bouncer to hit but a trash talk will equivalate to a free escort out of the bar/club, though.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Trash talk will usually never entice a bouncer to hit but a trash talk will equivalate to a free escort out of the bar/club, though.



But then again, there are nimrod bouncers out there!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Trash talk will usually never entice a bouncer to hit but a trash talk will equivalate to a free escort out of the bar/club, though.


hey dave-

that sounds about right. I have been called a few things....all I can do is smile and remind them that I may be a '______', but I'm inside..and they are outside.....


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I never had any real confrontations with anyone at my last job.. guess I was lucky.  The only confrontation was a woman and her mother.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Ugggggg... more chicken I ate tongiht.... more sickee I am!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 15, 2002)

I shouldnt of played Basketball in my silk boxers. There is waste of ten bucks


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

LTNH Bigss, but what does any of that mean?

I'm scared to ask... but what were you wearing on the BBall court?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> I never had any real confrontations with anyone at my last job.. guess I was lucky.  The only confrontation was a woman and her mother.


those kinds of stories are where porno films are coming from...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> Ugggggg... more chicken I ate tongiht.... more sickee I am!


you didn't learn from that first experiene? You are a glutton for punishment?


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Looking forward to tomorrow.  I start the 3rd phase of GoPros workout(Shock). Can't wait for the pain.

Looking forward to Christmas also. I bought my kids some great things and can't wait to see their faces Xmas Morning.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

cOOl man!  Good luck and push your self hard!!!!  It's Monday which = Funday.  Let all the rest of the "miserables" think negative!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Always do Dave(push hard). the only way I know.  As for negativity,,, it only brings ya down so always look for the positive to a negative situation is my motto. Happier person that way.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh neato.  I just noticed I'm over 500 posts.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

I can remember the day I hit my first 500 here at IM.com ...... OK wolves (Kuso, Dero, Burner and DG... come get me on that one!)

Hell, I haven't still hit 500 at MM.com!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

David wasn't that like a week ago?  HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Not, but Crash & Burn n I put up some #'s, didn't we?  Hell, you were right there along side of us at one time!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

who me???  hahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

fires....becoming...a post WHORE!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh come on now, I am not.  lol   I was just going along with their topics and was "forced" to follow the 2 word rule and the word association rules.   If you all know me by now you''d know I'm rather long winded in retrospect.  hehehehehe


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

WT hell you doing there tonight, Burner??  R U barfing over the pizza or something??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

I was finishishing my tall tale of my vacation and trying to organize, then transfer said pics to a cd..then to this friggin pc..then to post.
Have some technical difficulties in getting said friggin pics to cds at this time....


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 15, 2002)

just got a fresh, clean cd...gonna try the transfer again...


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

Damn just blame it on your hard drive never human error. You'll feel better about yourself that way.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh wonderful... boy, you really need that resizing feature! Their probably going to be huge!  

Hurry up now  Burner with those!  We're all dying to see them.  Oh, if you have any beautiful scenic pictures, you'll put them in Bekah's thread, won't you??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

I've got a nice sunset pic from our night dive....

it wasn't that...my highly trained computer tech trained self....didn't realize that stupid disk was read-only. Be back in a sec...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

I tried to get into my yahoophoto albums. the sys admins here have all access denied. I cannot post pics tonight. sorry. Will try to tomorrow night from friend's house. I'll have all posted o friday night when I get back to work.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey Chiefy,

Did you get that thread on how to show the picture once someone clicks into it??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

that would be a negative


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

OK, are you going to look at so you'll know how to use it??


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

yep
what thread?

I'm having a prob....danm cd I just recopied onto w/my xp laptop isn't being seen by my win2k pc....
I will have to wait to post any pics until later in teh week.


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2002)

I wonder if I'll pass my PT-test..

I'm fuckin' hungry..

I want to go to the gym..

I need some new proteinpowder..

Btw, hey guys


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

While doing extensive research on Personal Fitness Training certifications sites, getting the prices is like pulling teeth!!!  Except for ISSA.   The prices were easy to find there and straight forward!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Nike_Girl *_
> I wonder if I'll pass my PT-test..
> 
> I'm fuckin' hungry..
> ...



you will

go eat..

then go

buy some

hiya back!

happy monday!


----------



## Jenny (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey B! 

Wazzup? Had a nice weekend?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

I've been here working. I did leave for a few hours on Friday to go work the club. that was fun...

How was yours?
Did you go and eat?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

My laserjet cartridge just quit on me and I was online doing some research (not whoring... would you believe that??) and found that my cartridge is $60.

Wow, they keep cheaper every minute!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Here's an interesting revelation!  The AC is on and I went out and it's got to be at least 30 something!  Freezing!

And then, I check thermostat and the GF had it on 60!    RETARD!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> LTNH Bigss, but what does any of that mean?
> 
> I'm scared to ask... but what were you wearing on the BBall court?



Normal BBall stuff just silk boxers under my shorts went up for a block and i heard boxers split.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh shit.... did you have a reserve pair???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

stupid god dam girls always pissin me off AHHH!!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

This job is always getting in the way of all the other things I need to do in life.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

what girls crash?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> what girls crash?



i have some girls.........somehow..............i found out i was dating 2 today? don't know how but they found out about each other still needa make a choice on who i'm going to date......thats the first time this has ever happened thats the purpose of this thread.............

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?postid=237012#post237012


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh I C....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

is that the sound of disbelife?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

you both are still on???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i am


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow... and you havent' been posting... just coasting!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

ya pretty much i did a clen question post a potato or rice post and my new diary thats about it


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I just responded!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

nice i just re-responded


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

well I responded again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

me too


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

I'd love to be able to sleep on thin air with a full bright moon!

Aaahhh.... oh yeah, no noises around me either!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

should come to my mountian town


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

Yeah right!  You just said it was SNowing!  You CLUCK!  

Let me rewrite that... Thin air-bright moon-warm/cool breeze and NO NOISE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

well your fucked if you ever come here  

-100 wheather i'm always blastin my music, and it fukkin snows!!


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

-100  come on now!!!  LMAO!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

k it's more like-1 but still you get the poit


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

poit?  You weren't drinking before napping, were you??


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

My thoughts are within my future of what I really want to do before I graduate!  Decisions-Decisions!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 19, 2002)

Two songs are in my head right now!!

I love Rock n roll

La Isla Bonita


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

Right now I think I'm going to go to the Sawgras Mills mall and look at all the beautiful people

Also to watch all the crazy people stand in line buying presents......  

My last shopping will be done on Tuesday... surprise..surprise while most people are WORKING!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

You will NOT find me anywhere near a mall today! I will go to the grocer right by my apt to avoid going to the valley! ACK!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

Don't let hordes of people scare you, Hammer!    J/K.  It's probably the SMART thing to do but as you can see, I am NOT smart today!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

lol! I'm not afraid of the crowds..it's just annoying how people get when shopping! Sometimes they get downright rude! Christmas spirit my ass


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

OK,  I did not do the stupid thing by going to the mall.  Instead, I went to do 20 mins cardio and abs....

In about 1hr. 30 mins I will be going back to the gym to do legs!

Wheeeee!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Aaah I'm in Supplment heaven!!!


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Eat your heart out, Burner!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

AAAAAaahhh a very relaxing day!  C'mon.... hurry back to normalcy!


----------



## david (Dec 26, 2002)

OSBOURNE'S RULE!


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

What a day what a day .... I just woke up at 3:00 pm!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

i wish my other computer was working


----------



## david (Dec 28, 2002)

I thought all you needed was a monitor?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

me too till i realized it was a virus that was masking everthing ........i really should of noticed it sooner cause the start up screen would show up but nothin else


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

computers suck.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

ya they do exspecialy when you don't know how to fix em


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

Yeah, I'm among those who don't know how to fix em.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

i have to depend on my brother and he puts it off for months


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

at least you have somebody to  help out


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

yep  do you have to take it to a shop evertime it's fuqed up?


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

yep, and it fuqin sucks.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 28, 2002)

fuq i'd say


----------



## seyone (Dec 28, 2002)

life would be so much easier with out these damn machines.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

but there wouldn't be any body building forums to waist our times on


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

yeah, good point. but then I would probably be in the gym more.


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

Told you it was VIRUS!!!!!!


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

and he didn't listen to you?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

you were right dave


----------



## seyone (Dec 29, 2002)

yer gonna give him a big head. ( that was not meant as a pornal statment)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

dave with a big head


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

What virus is it?  The Klez?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 29, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What virus is it?  The Klez?




dunno haven't bothered tryin to fix my other computer........or have my brother do it


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 29, 2002)

I have ? about computer file I cant delete some stuff off my comp it wont let me


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

What type of an attempt did you try, Bigss?


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 29, 2002)

Putting it in the recycle bin and delete all that I know


----------



## david (Dec 29, 2002)

You mean you didn't remove the programs in your 
control panel----"Add/Remove Programs"?

Some antivirus programs have safe removal functions such as from Norton.  Pretty cool.


----------



## david (Dec 30, 2002)

Why are my friend's so ignorant and dumb sometimes...  oh yeah, and lazy!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

hey i'm not ignorant! the other 2 maybe ok maybe all 3  jk


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

My friend is so ignorant that she thinks that a fax machine when transmission is good... that it didn't get to it's destination!  I NEED to sock her in the head!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

huh?


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Exactly!!!  In other words, Crash, when you get a transmission report and it's says "recieved" it means it got there.  However, it's not my fault if the retards on the other end ran out of ink on their fax machine and she tried to blame me!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

that girls dumber than a rock!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

No, she's just ignorant!  And I HATE ignorant people!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 31, 2002)

she needs a good backhand


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

She needs a cock stuffer!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Here's a thought!



................................... happy!


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 4, 2003)

no shiat you got 13k posts in like two weeks damn WHORES


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

in two weeks???


----------



## KataMaStEr (Jan 4, 2003)

Seemed like two weeks for me  all I know I had not come to the forum for some time and you were up to about 11k when I came back. When I left you were at about 2k  Do you get paid to post here or something


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh.... from 11-13.... that is true now that I think about it!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

No, but I bet w8 does!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

C'mon UCONN!!!


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

Yesssss!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

Statement says,,, "unload your mind",, Sorry,, I leave my weapon cocked and loaded at all times.


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

what????


----------



## firestorm (Jan 5, 2003)

name of this thread Dave.  unload your mind.     I leave my weapon"mind" cocked and loaded (alert) never unloaded (not ready for anything)   GOT IT!!!  GOOD !!!!!    HAHAHAHA


----------



## david (Jan 5, 2003)

For some reason I thought  you were talking about your dick!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's a thought!

It's so DAMN hot down in SFLA, today!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Good one Dave.  by the way I hate you. hehehehe


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

But I love snow and I wished I was in it!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 6, 2003)

Snowing again here right now.  I'll toss ya a snowball................CATCH!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 6, 2003)

Naaaaahhhh... you keep that rotten stinkin' snowball!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Here's a dropped thought!  

I need to become a live wire again!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

i need to......well i don't need anything


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

You need to go to your gym!    Remember the one you pay for??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

oh shit do they charge for the months you don't go?


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

uhhhhhhhh yahhhhhhhhhhhhh!



Crash, I'll see you maybe later tonight!  It's kicked in!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 7, 2003)

hahaha lata dave


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

you guys crack me up.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Crack?  Like Coke?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

No Dave  Crack as in come here and I'll slap ya!!!!


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)




----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Just funnen ya big guy.  I don't want none of you ya animal.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

But crack is good.... crack make people happy.... and if anyone believes that CROCK of shit!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

I don't believe that Crack of sheeit  oops I meant to say CROCK.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

Here.  Just for you Firestorm and Crash!  

The Slang:

Please Note: Slang names can vary greatly with time and area! Common slang names for Meth- 
Meth 
Rapido 
Ice 
Speed 
Crystal 
Crystal Meth 
Glass 
White Cross 
Crank 
Race 
Bikers Coffee 
Chicken Feed 
Go-Fast 
Poor Man's Cocaine 
Shabu 
Stove Top 
Trash 
Yellow Bam


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Oh my Dave.


----------



## david (Jan 7, 2003)

I was actually trying to find a picture of a crackhead... y'know loss of hair, teeth and face all wrinkly... a 20 year old that looks 60!    But to no avail I have no patience for searching for it!


----------



## firestorm (Jan 7, 2003)

Good Dave hahaha


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

But don't worry, Fire... I will find one JUST4U!


----------



## david (Jan 8, 2003)

1 hour and I'm in the gym!  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## david (Jan 9, 2003)

Arivaderchi!  (If that's how it spelled!  ) everyone!


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

the never dying thread!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 11, 2003)

i'm high strung today i needa rest lol


----------



## david (Jan 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm high strung today i needa rest lol



From what???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> From what???



remeber that girl that kissed me that was my friends gf? well thats just exploded into the hugest cluster fuck i've ever seen and the explosion was on me


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Cluster fuck??  Do you mean she banged the hell out of your vice versa or your friend found out and all hell broke out??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

worse everyone knows except him and were all gonna tell him together........shit it's scary  i'll live


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

Did you have sex with her, screwball??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

no.....but he has an anger managment problem


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

See..... you better watch your back!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

ya dude i think i'm just gonna tell him


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

What's up man??  I feel a little bit better than I did 3 hours ago!

Now, did you do anything to her???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

nothin bro just prepairing for school tomorrow  


no i didn't do anything to her

what'd you do 3 hours ago that made you feel so bad


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

slept!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

sleep makes you feel bad?


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

O' I misread the question.... I've workout for the last 2.5 weeks non stop no rest and with all the sickness going around and my body breaking down... I got this stinkin' flu that's going around.  Well, it didn't stop me last night on my double session but at around 5pm, I felt lousy so I went to sleep to feel better!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

shit i wished i worked out that much  i haven't worked out in awhile


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

AGAIN!!!!

Well, I'm fortunate enough to, I guess!  I have some of the best trainers assisting me and we love what we do!  It's more in the sense of fun... unlike to some... 

Weight training in a non professional way is supposed to be fun... not a necessity... set your goals, achieve them and all the while... do it with a smile.

That IS one of the most important keys to be a good trainer.  Why do I say that?  If your client is happy, you'll be happy because they'll keep coming back and back and back and back... 

BACK= Money

If you treat them like it's a do or die.... then watch that happens!! They run to the hills!  My GF now has 11 clients employing my theory!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

Dam dave wanna train me


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2003)

You live in the cold, right?  


Ummmnn... no!   J/K!

But I am going back to sleep, senor!  So nighty nite!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 12, 2003)

G'night! dave


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2003)

Dave is gonna train me!   I live in the warm and sunny Florida too!  Although by looking out my window right now, it's the opposite of warm and sunny!  But, as Dave knows, I don't mind that one bit!


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

Dave is building clientele for his GF so she can train all the people I wanted to train.....


----------



## Erilaya (Jan 13, 2003)

Dave Dave Dave.. feel better my friend. smiles 

be well

Erilay'a


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Weight training in a non professional way is supposed to be fun... not a necessity... set your goals, achieve them and all the while... do it with a smile.
> 
> That IS one of the most important keys to be a good trainer.  Why do I say that?  If your client is happy, you'll be happy because they'll keep coming back and back and back and back...
> ...



I'm thinking about maybe training and it seems to me that this would be my approach as well.


----------



## david (Jan 13, 2003)

NT,

I think you would be a  fabulous trainer!  If you can establish a clientele then, it would be to your best interest to probably rent space from your local gym... otherwise, the pay is approximately $12-$15/per hour.  (LA Fitness etc..)  If you rent space, sure, it could run to $400-$500/month but your clients will pay ($30-50 per hour)

I only have 1 thing left to say........

"Reach for the stars, NT... there not too far... grab them bc/ it's all yours!"

Erilaya!  O' beautiful Erilaya!  How are ya?  I wrote back to you in my journal.


----------



## david (Jan 17, 2003)

Dropping a thought!

Scheme plan played out and well!    = Day off of daytime job!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

Uuuuuuuuughhhhhh I feel like I live in Atlanta right now!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

why, cuz of the cold?


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

BEYOND COLD!!! (Last night that is!)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

I"m loving it!


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

I know YOU are!  You'd be the ONLY one that's loving it here in S. Florida!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

Hahaha, I just went to Tony Roma's with the parents (they're visiting)..it was mighty chilly...my mom could hardly move and I'm like, "You fuckin' wussies!  It's not THAT cold!"


----------



## david (Jan 18, 2003)

where are they from?  Virrgin Islands??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2003)

hahaha 

No, Vero Beach, like I am originally...east coast, fla...Originally they're from West Virginia!  but that was almost 50 years ago!


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2003)

Oh yeah... I forgot about that!  (Vero Beach)


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

My thought of the day!  Go to the gym and then... go TAN!  Yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

Hey dave, do you think I could tan?  I'm pretty pale, being irish/german and all.  I've never really gotten tan, and when I would get like farmer tan's or neck tans, it woulnd't look too bad..but not that dark brown..more like a darkened reddish tone...I'm afraid of skin cancer too!


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

Ummmnnn... well, when your out in the regular sun... do you use a sunblock with low rating......


Answer that and I'll respond to the rest!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2003)

hmm, haha I hardly ever use sunblock, unless I go to like the beach/pool something like that.  and when I go, i use spf 45!!! hjahahaha, so i think I just answered my own question huh?


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2003)

Whoooaaa Crap!  Do NOT use the tanning booths!!!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2003)

Yeah, I won't.  A while back, when I got my gf a gift certificate to one, I was in the place and the lady running it told me she can get anyone tan and that I should try it.  But, I should only go in for 10 minutes at a time.  I went in for 10 minutes and nothing happened, but I KNOW that if would have gone in for longer i wouldlook like a bottle of ketchup!


----------



## david (Jan 23, 2003)

no, go in the 20 mins booths (less bulb rating) and go in that for 10 mins!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 23, 2003)

i'm as white ass a ghost


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 23, 2003)

as** my bad


----------



## david (Jan 25, 2003)

White ass ghost??  I can picture that!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 25, 2003)

mee too for some reason


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2003)

This gal says to me while touching my face... you have such a beautiful face and skin... so I told her, she can touch all she wants!


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

I can't believe I'm up this late!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

11:40? thats pretty early


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

It is... but I do enough 3 hour sleeping on the weekend with my bouncing job.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

shitty are you goin to school?


----------



## david (Jan 27, 2003)

yes


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jan 27, 2003)

what cha taking?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

Just don't burn yourself out dave!!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> what cha taking?



ASPIRIN and juice!  


Just kidding... (about the aspirin!)


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Just don't burn yourself out dave!!



I don't think I will because when you love the things that your doing.... obsession kicks in and that's a good thing.

Plus, at the club, there are ALOT of perks!  Know what I mean...

However, I wouldn't be able to do this forever!  I'm going to cut back my days to 2 days (Fri & Sat. only)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

True...well, that's good that you love it though.


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

Love it only for the moment... Can't wait to finish school..... I'd love to be doing that instead!!!


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

Did you get the MRP I sent you??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

I hear ya.  I love my classes.  Sometimes doing the reading get annoyhing b.c I hate being told what to read, but in the end, the stuff is super interesting to me.  tons of writing papers too...

last semester I wrote a 20 page paper on the conflict over water rights in the Jordan River Basin between Israel, Jordan, and the Palestinians..hehe


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Did you get the MRP I sent you??



No, the fucker never showed up....you sure you sent it to the correct address??  or maybe the mail is just super slow


----------



## david (Jan 28, 2003)

slow??  You only live 3 hours away???    Don't make excuses for the mailman!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 28, 2003)

hehe, well, then I dunno...when did you mail it?


----------



## firestorm (Jan 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> It is... but I do enough 3 hour sleeping on the weekend with my bouncing job.....



Dave what are you doing bouncing?  You don't make much money doing that kind of work right?  If your doing if for the girls or just the night life, why not become a bartender.   I used to bounce but I did it cause I was a nasty Mother F#$er and just liked to kick azz and not for money.  Why do you do it if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hehe, well, then I dunno...when did you mail it?



A week ago......


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Dave what are you doing bouncing?  You don't make much money doing that kind of work right?  If your doing if for the girls or just the night life, why not become a bartender.   I used to bounce but I did it cause I was a nasty Mother F#$er and just liked to kick azz and not for money.  Why do you do it if you don't mind my asking?




It's only temporary and yes, to meet people also and help my friend


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> A week ago......



Hmmm..damn, I dunno then.  It never showed.  But, don't worry about it.  I'm just pissed you wasted the postage (if it doesn't show up)...and the price of the MRP...

You want me to reimburse you??


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Hmmm..damn, I dunno then.  It never showed.  But, don't worry about it.  I'm just pissed you wasted the postage (if it doesn't show up)...and the price of the MRP...
> 
> You want me to reimburse you??



I'll send you another one!  This time I'll send it from my work and in their package!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2003)

Do you want me to PM my address again to make sure you have it correct?  maybe I typed it wrong!


----------



## david (Jan 29, 2003)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2003)

ok..


----------



## david (Jan 30, 2003)

GOT IT!


----------



## david (Feb 2, 2003)

I did a double 3 days in a row!    But actually, it was pretty cool.

I have a lot of stories to tell you guys so.... hold tight!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2003)

Sweeeet!  Can't wait!  You gonna post 'em here, in this thread?


----------



## david (Feb 4, 2003)

most likely


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2003)

Can't Wait!


----------



## david (Feb 5, 2003)

Oh Shit!  My mind is erased.... give me some time to recollect my thoughts!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2003)

Times 'a tickin'.  I'll be waiting


----------



## david (Feb 6, 2003)

Alrighty then................


----------



## david (Feb 7, 2003)

Friday and I don't have to bounce tonight!!!  

Lets see

Gym
Tan
Beer
girls
beer
beer
beer!  

Get my drift??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 7, 2003)

is it that you want to tan?


----------



## MJ23 (Feb 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> Sweeeet!  Can't wait!  You gonna post 'em here, in this thread?



I almost read it as sweeeeety, WTF we are having a gay connection here (David and his sweety)

wrong forum kids, and please just PM those notes next time


----------



## Freeman (Feb 7, 2003)

Hey!


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

WTF???  Strange, indeed!  Hey Freeman!!!  How's Orland-joke??


----------



## Freeman (Feb 8, 2003)

Eh, same old same old.  Nothing much has changed...traffic still sucks, girls are still pretty hot..

You comin' up any time soon?


----------



## david (Feb 8, 2003)

Nothing in the plans yet... but I'd like to soon!  If I come, we're taking the rascal to IOA, though.... maybe one session in the gym and lotsa eating.... I guess that's when we'll have to meet up!  Hey, I got the stuff returned to me???


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2003)

what stuff?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Feb 8, 2003)

i like pie


----------



## Freeman (Feb 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Nothing in the plans yet... but I'd like to soon!  If I come, we're taking the rascal to IOA, though.... maybe one session in the gym and lotsa eating.... I guess that's when we'll have to meet up!  Hey, I got the stuff returned to me???



Wierd, that doesn't make any sense.  I don't know why they would return that.


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2003)

Well, it's coming priority now!!!!  I'll send two on Tuesday!!!


----------



## david (Feb 11, 2003)

Refer to your journal, Freeman!


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2003)

Aaahhhhh back workout coming up!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

I did back today too.  Chest and back actually...I'm so fuqqing tired right now!  Hard time staying awake in classes today!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2003)

might I suggest a few cc's of clenbutrx?

I have to wait until tonight after class @ 9:30 to do  a fast delt / tri workout..


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2003)

is in injected?


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

Yeah... injected into your mouth sublingually!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

have you got the info yet, Dave?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

Oh yeah, that's right...well, when I go on a cut maybe I'll try some of it.


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

Let me get back with them again!  I've heard nuttin'!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2003)

huh?


----------



## david (Feb 13, 2003)

That was to Burner!  Your stuff should be coming today or tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 13, 2003)

damn!


----------



## david (Feb 14, 2003)

hardy har har....


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a thought!

NEVER DIE THREAD!!!!!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 24, 2003)

booyaa!  I'm with you!  

Hmm, I'm starving right now!  I need food!!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Feb 24, 2003)

hi


----------



## david (Feb 24, 2003)

OK, here's a thought!  I'm WHORING big time tonight!


----------



## david (Feb 27, 2003)

Eeeeyyeeahhh!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 27, 2003)

does peanut butter give you the farts?


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

It probably does if your farting and eating peanut butter!


----------



## david (Mar 2, 2003)

I think I'm going to eat a huge Philly Cheese steak sub!  

That's my thought of the day, today!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 5, 2003)

bastard dave you bastard


----------



## david (Mar 5, 2003)

Believe me!  I paid the price of that doing Kick Boxing!  I felt slow!  Very slow!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 6, 2003)

kickboxer dave?


----------



## david (Mar 9, 2003)

Actually American Kenpo Dave!


----------



## david (Mar 11, 2003)




----------



## david (Mar 13, 2003)

ok, i HAVE A headach!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

no more headache!  :jump:


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 15, 2003)

ouch my shins hurt i got leg checked really hard!


----------



## david (Mar 15, 2003)

What were you doing??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

thai kicks and blocking thai kicks


----------



## david (Mar 21, 2003)

It's OK, but I prefer the food better!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

mmmmm  sounds good


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

i went to a Thai restaraunt in Kuwait back in'94 called: Phukets....great name...great food!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

is that true?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

no


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I have heard of that phrase before whether that means its real or I've heard the joke before.  Or maybe I'm just bullshitting I don't really know...























I HAVENT HAD ENOUGH SLEEP IN A WEEK!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

it actually is true. 
If I had more money...I would have bought the t-shirt...

I did bring back a t-shirt from a Popeyes chicken store written in Arabic!
Gave it to my mother..


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

let me get this straight... this is a thread where we can just say what's on our mind right?  ok here goes

i jack off alot.  Its true, I do.  If you ever shake my hand you'll know it cuz I'll shake you're god dang hand off.    So as I'm watching tv (American Idle... that brown head chick is hot), the news interupts my viewing to let me know about the war has started.  It was wendesday I guess.  About five minutes of it and I realize the terrible, I hadn't wacked off all day .  I hadn't gotten around to it.  It scared me, I knew I had to get back on schedule.  So my eyes turn to the bathroom, but to the news, to the bathroom, but to the news, to the bathroom, to the news.  I couldn't possibly relieve myself during a national crisis that will one day make history, that my grandkids are going to ask me someday about for their history project.  Ya know there are just certian major events that you'll never forget where you were when it happened.  Then I remembered what I had heard about that we bombed Japan.  They say the blast had imprinted the victoms shadows into the walls.  Well I couldn't certainly have my squated down silhouete with my unit in my hand imprinted in the wall under the ODD chance that Iraq's next bomb target was my small town in South Carolina of 2700 people.  

hell I still did it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

"hell I still did it
there ya go troop! If not for yourself...do IT for your country!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

i hate  it when the phone rings when your jacking off


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

serious you have to answer the phone and your all outa breath  then it's like your mom or your grandma fuck thats shitty


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

just tell them that you heard the phone from outside and came running in..
er..not that I would know anything about that....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

i was doin sit ups


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

...somehow crash...I'm thinking you were doing reverse sit ups...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

it'd actully would of been a concitrasion curl


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

oh..I have no doubt you were concentrating...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

that's true, I do just that.  Ya know, I was working out   usually doesn't stop me though, I just get back on track.  ONE time I was redoing it after a phone call, but I was so not being disturbed by the fact that I made myself wait a minimum of 5 minutes to redo it.  After that I realized it wasn't worth it and do it anyway.  wack wack


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

god dam i need a gf


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

geez, crash...just stay single....you have the 'twins'..and with them...you, them and your imagination..can have any girl you want...


damn, crono! You made yourself wait 5 minutes? Such discipline!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 
> 
> damn, crono! You made yourself wait 5 minutes? Such discipline!




took him that long to find it !!  jk


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> geez, crash...just stay single....you have the 'twins'..and with them...you, them and your imagination..can have any girl you want...




i just hate doing all the work


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

yes... it is a punishment I wish on no enemy

but CRASHMAN is the true master.  He lasted over a month during our contest back at the mm board days!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> god dam i need a gf



 What would it matter? crono has a gf and he still kills kittens likes theres no tomorrow.... then again we are in a long distance relationship.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> yes... it is a punishment I wish on no enemy
> 
> but CRASHMAN is the true master.  He lasted over a month during our contest back at the mm board days!




i call those days the dark ages


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

that's no excuse, I've been known to kill a few kittens even when we are together


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> What would it matter? crono has a gf and he still kills kittens likes theres no tomorrow.... then again we are in a long distance relationship.




he's just staying in shape for you


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> What would it matter? crono has a gf and he still kills kittens likes theres no tomorrow.... then again we are in a long distance relationship.


you realize..he does this for you....considerate guy...
you know...keeping 'fresh stock'...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

making sure it won't be rotten and stuck between your teeth


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

that was the most fucking hilarious thing ever on the boards in my mind.  I tried to propose it again but it failed.  I'm truly glad though, I wouldn't want to do it again.  Tanya and I see each other a lot more nowadays than back then but I still wouldn't want to sacrifice it.  It's one of those things where the more you get the more you want.


----------



## Titanya (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you realize..he does this for you....considerate guy...
> you know...keeping 'fresh stock'...



wow thats a good one...never heard that excuse before.. u should pitch it to him sometime.. hes running out of old ones


----------



## Titanya (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> It's one of those things where the more you get the more you want.



tell me your talking about sex and not masturbation....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> that was the most fucking hilarious thing ever on the boards in my mind.  I tried to propose it again but it failed.  I'm truly glad though, I wouldn't want to do it again.  Tanya and I see each other a lot more nowadays than back then but I still wouldn't want to sacrifice it.  It's one of those things where the more you get the more you want.



that was the worst exsperience it took me weeks to get back into shape lol couldn't last more than 30seconds lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

I never could tell that to a guy....that's a kind of male bonding..I am not interested in...

Besides...it is knowledge..buried deep within our DNA...I am older than crono..I kow about ccertain things...


----------



## Titanya (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> that was the worst exsperience it took me weeks to get back into shape lol couldn't last more than 30seconds lol



wow crash! so youre the legendery non jacker? im honored to meet u


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> that was the worst exsperience it took me weeks to get back into shape lol couldn't last more than 30seconds lol



ah...youth.....I remember it....


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

i swear, its just like the Crest teeth-whitening cream


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

god dang yall are posting fast, I'm about 10 posts behind


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i swear, its just like the Crest teeth-whitening cream


damn dude...how'd YOU know....
You Southern boys....makes me wonder a bit!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> god dang yall are posting fast, I'm about 10 posts behind



T-1 LAN...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> wow crash! so youre the legendery non jacker? im honored to meet u





yes that was me  it's a pleasure to meet you haha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> i swear, its just like the Crest teeth-whitening cream


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> T-1 LAN...




i got DSL


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i got DSL


Dick
Sucking
Lips?
Fag....


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I have a little bird that flies really fast and relays messages across computers for me.  I write what I want to type and attach it to his leg where he flies to IT who types it in for me, i mean really he's always on the damn computer anyway


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

Don't be gettin any ideas burner i know that tone in your voice same one i hear you and dave give to each other before you have "to go"


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> Don't be gettin any ideas burner i know that tone in your voice same one i hear you and dave give to each other before you have "to go"


shhh...don't give out our 'pass words'..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I have a little bird that flies really fast and relays messages across computers for me.  I write what I want to type and attach it to his leg where he flies to IT who types it in for me, i mean really he's always on the damn computer anyway




i have a frog who gives blowjobs  haha


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> shhh...don't give out our 'pass words'..




oops my bad


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i have a frog who gives blowjobs  haha


really? I've got a blowup do......


er, nevermind...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

u know when you're in the shower and you get a spontanious hard on, and even though you don't want to clog up the drain by jizzing into it ya start jacking it anyway?  Well then in the middle of it something reminds you of that project in third grade you never finished where you were supposed to make a collage about birds so you figure, "well, better late than never" so ya stop what you're doing and hit the encylopedia and National Geographic for exotic birds.  Of course ya see the topless african tribal women and that reminds you to start the wacking again.  But you know you'd rather get done with the collage first and finish that later.  You have the pictures, cardboard, and scissors but you realize that you don't have the glue, so you go ask for some glue from your friend but he's gonna make you close your eyes, get on your knees, and suck it out of the tube yourself.  But ya know the glue never is that adhesive as much as it is sticky and it doesn't really dry well.  But you're low on cash so you use it anyway?  Yeah... this conversation's kinda like that


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> u know when you're in the shower and you get a spontanious hard on, and even though you don't want to clog up the drain by jizzing into it ya start jacking it anyway?  Well then in the middle of it something reminds you of that project in third grade you never finished where you were supposed to make a collage about birds so you figure, "well, better late than never" so ya stop what you're doing and hit the encylopedia and National Geographic for exotic birds.  Of course ya see the topless african tribal women and that reminds you to start the wacking again.  But you know you'd rather get done with the collage first and finish that later.  You have the pictures, cardboard, and scissors but you realize that you don't have the glue, so you go ask for some glue from your friend but he's gonna make you close your eyes, get on your knees, and suck it out of the tube yourself.  But ya know the glue never is that adhesive as much as it is sticky and it doesn't really dry well.  But you're low on cash so you use it anyway?  Yeah... this conversation's kinda like that




oh i thought you were gonna say that you had to go find the african wemon again then use your jizz for glue


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

wow..that's deep, crono.....


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

i like mine better


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> really? I've got a blowup do......
> 
> 
> er, nevermind...




you have more than a blowup doll you have a blow up doll army


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> you have more than a blowup doll you have a blow up doll army


it's my own personal harem....
and.....they never get jealous that I am sleeping with the others....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

i wonder if the left hand gets jelious of the right hand?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

ya ever watched them go at each other?  I love me some doll on doll action


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

that takes a LOT of batteries!


----------



## Titanya (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> u know when you're in the shower and you get a spontanious hard on, and even though you don't want to clog up the drain by jizzing into it ya start jacking it anyway?  Well then in the middle of it something reminds you of that project in third grade you never finished where you were supposed to make a collage about birds so you figure, "well, better late than never" so ya stop what you're doing and hit the encylopedia and National Geographic for exotic birds.  Of course ya see the topless african tribal women and that reminds you to start the wacking again.  But you know you'd rather get done with the collage first and finish that later.  You have the pictures, cardboard, and scissors but you realize that you don't have the glue, so you go ask for some glue from your friend but he's gonna make you close your eyes, get on your knees, and suck it out of the tube yourself.  But ya know the glue never is that adhesive as much as it is sticky and it doesn't really dry well.  But you're low on cash so you use it anyway?  Yeah... this conversation's kinda like that



I leave u alone for 10 minutes and this is what i end up with?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

burners doll on doll porn industry it could be big


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> I leave u alone for 10 minutes and this is what i end up with?



tits D) never leave him alone again


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> I leave u alone for 10 minutes and this is what i end up with?


hhmmm, we've been talking about self pleasure...where have YOU been these last 10 minutes???


----------



## Titanya (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hhmmm, we've been talking about self pleasure...where have YOU been these last 10 minutes???



i've been contemplating the meaning of life and the solutions to the problems of humanity as well as the answer to the end of world peace and hunger.... now fuck off


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> i've been contemplating the meaning of life and the solutions to the problems of humanity as well as the answer to the end of world peace and hunger.... now fuck off


so...rubbing one off yourself? Suh-wheet!

Crono! She's a keeper!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

staight up


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

hahahaha hey since a kitten gets killed everytime a guy wacks does a dog die everytime a girl does it?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> hahahaha hey since a kitten gets killed everytime a guy wacks does a dog die everytime a girl does it?


..so Tit...why DO they call you lassie??
Arrooooooowwwwwww!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> i've been contemplating the meaning of life and the solutions to the problems of humanity as well as the answer to the end of world peace and hunger.... now fuck off



so thats what girls think about when they do it?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..so Tit...why DO they call you lassie??
> Arrooooooowwwwwww!!




down boy! heel! heel! alright she can have the bone now


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> down boy! heel! heel! alright she can have the bone now


hmmm she and crono DID leave......
bastards...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 21, 2003)

wonder what they're doin  actully i don't have to wonder


----------



## Titanya (Mar 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ..so Tit...why DO they call you lassie??
> Arrooooooowwwwwww!!



ha!! thats not even original... its from a movie isn't it?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

don't pretend like you didn't watch Porky's with *me*


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I'm the only one at the board right now and I wanna bump up my post count...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

so I would like to share a bit of myself with everyone... ie nobody


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I am a white male, younger than most here at the board, but not the youngest.  Certainly not the youngest acting.  But to be fair I do enjoy video games.  I have an Xbox and tend to play some computer games


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I am currently in a long distance relationship with my girlfriend of two years.  We have known each other for years but after a hiatus of a few years we met back up and now have sex like rabbits.  I like it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

my girlfriend comes to the boards frequently and is rapidly catching up with me in post counts... the bitch.  She lives in Florida whereas I live 6 hours away in South Carolina.  Despite this long travel time, I see her frequently generally around every two or three weeks.  Four weeks is pushing it and we're currently working on a fourweeker.  It sucks.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

many of you know her as Titanya.  she has a freewilled and outgoing personality, but I wouldn't call her outspoken against popular opinion on the board.  She's incredibly beautiful and has great boobies.  I like boobies.  I'm a boobie man.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

My mother is a fish.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I enjoy drawing.  I draw a lot.  I'm not very experienced in realistic drawings but I can do them above average.  I prefer drawing humorous sketches based off of my company and myself, with most of them being inside jokes.  I like to consider myself good at what I do, but I usually draw better than I can come up with a creative gag to apply to them


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I believe I give great advice.  I live under the philosophy that I am always right, but I can be wrong.  The first part of the philosophy is that my mother has always been right throughout my life, and having been raised soley by her we are very much alike.  Therefore, I must be right alot as well.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

the second part is because I'm a dumbass


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

oh.  Earlier I said many of you know my girlfriend as Titanya.  Correction, more of you know her as TIT.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

if you're still reading any of this say "plop" next time you post here


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

I masterbate alot.  I'm not gonna lie to you


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

what's up with mousepads?  I didn't even know mice had periods


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

my other ride is your mom


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

ever notice how the line under my name says "don't touch me there!"  but next to my location it says "touch me here."


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

tell the truth.  Have you ever taken your finger and touched there?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

when Tanya and I first started dating, she always took my advice.  She always said that it helped her.  I think I have a knack for it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

eventually she started taking less and less of my advice.  But she would always come back to me saying "You know you WERE right all along."


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

now we've been dating for two years and she NEVER takes my advice.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

all the time she'll ask a general question and I'll answer.  she'll usually ask again, and I'll answer it again, maybe even more elaborately.  But it always ends the same, she goes and asks her damn roomate Meagan.  And she says what I said.  So then she believes it.  I hate that.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

david dude I am totally gonna take your rank as post whore


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

ok, now we've gotten to know each other a little better, admit it.  You've at least touched my location profile with the mouse.  Just once...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

ya know, at first you'll just decide to give it a quick sweep.  It wouldn't hurt anything, but then you want to do it again.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

before you know it you're holding down the left mouse button highlighting it


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

in case you're just now tuning in this goes on past page 15.  it's a good read.  but I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

so what's up with war eh?  personally I keep getting sudam hussein mixed up with osama bin ladin.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

now which one was it that killed all the jews?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

was it this one?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

this one:


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

or this one?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

here's the guy from the matrix


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

here's muscle_girl.  oh no, communist, run.


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

if you get this one you're a dork


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

hello there children


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

this one's got some tits on her


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

not sure who it's suppose to be though.  kinda looks like titanya... no wait I have one for her...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)




----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

you heard me right, she loves them golden showers


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

9 posts away an dI'm into 600 posts.  I guess I'll stop there.  Better make the 9 count


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

anyway...


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

more about me:


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

ever wonder what my avatar is about?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

the red haired character in the foreground is Crono.  hence the name.  You can't see it here but he has a sword, probably don't wanna call him cHrommoboy


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

the green character behind him is a frog.  His name is in fact Frog.  He has a real name but I've forgotten what it was.  eh it'll come back to me


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

unfortunatly I believe it's raining in the scene so it kinda makes the picture harder to reckon.  i still like it


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

welp i'm one post away and I call it a night.  I have an early day tomorrow anyway I need to get some rest


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 21, 2003)

oddly enough I'm still not number one poster of the past 24 hours, but I'm ranking strong in the past 7 days, g'night folks

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/top10posters.php


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> i went to a Thai restaraunt in Kuwait back in'94 called: Phukets....great name...great food!




Ummmmmnnn..... when you went to this restaurant conveniently named Phukets.... did you immediately awaken from your bed?  Boy, your a story teller!


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i hate  it when the phone rings when your jacking off




That's a semi-retarded thought........ did you answer it?


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> david dude I am totally gonna take your rank as post whore




Although I just got done reading the mega posts you placed here in this thread.... I wish you luck!    Let me know when you hit 15,000..... then, I'll start worrying!    (psst.. It can be done!  You just need to have a Crash and Burner online with you!)


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

I must go to work soon!  That is my thought!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2003)

"my other ride is your mom"
**now THAT made me laugh!


Geez, now I feel like I really know you, Crono...
philanthropist...poet, scholar??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2003)

hey Dave- where are you working now?
(oh, I go back to mids next weekend...let the whorring RESUME!)


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

CRONNO! u little bitch how dare you insult me here! your balls have so had it!  Say goodbye to your sperm count u fucker... i hope you weren't too attached cuz i'm gonna rip em off in cold blood.


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey Dave- where are you working now?
> (oh, I go back to mids next weekend...let the whorring RESUME!)




I found a job that will work with my school schedule repairing Nextel/Motorola phones and software upgrades.

I also still have my night job bouncing but took a month off from it!


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hey Dave- where are you working now?
> (oh, I go back to mids next weekend...let the whorring RESUME!)




You mean, let the 1 Test rip through your blood!?!?


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Titanya *_
> CRONNO! u little bitch how dare you insult me here! your balls have so had it!  Say goodbye to your sperm count u fucker... i hope you weren't too attached cuz i'm gonna rip em off in cold blood.




Wow!  

I liked the fact that your going to kill his sperm count but not by ripping his balls off!  

Poor Poor Poorest Cronno....

Hey Tit, I don't wanna see that make headlines in the Florida paper!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 22, 2003)

yeah..that sounded pretty good for crono....being relieved of his sperm count....
I can thnk of some great co-ed ways in which to accomplish this...but the whole ripping balls off statelment just ruined that whole scenario....


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> 
> Hey Tit, I don't wanna see that make headlines in the Florida paper!



then u better stay away from the paper for a few days


----------



## david (Mar 22, 2003)

Ha Ha Ha!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

what did I say?


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

i was so high on sleepiness last night I don't remember a damn thing I did, much less what I posted on the board.  All I know is I have an throbbing ache in my asshole...


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

do u hate yourself or something????


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 22, 2003)

nah, I love myself at least two or three times a day


----------



## Titanya (Mar 22, 2003)

and last night someone apparently loved u for a good 3 or or 4 hours


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> All I know is I have an throbbing ache in my asshole...




I shouldn't respond to this but did you figure out why?????  Did you take GHB or something?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

no...but it sounds like he took..some IT...


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Burner, did you send the Moolah?  The girl is getting ansy and .............................wet!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

it will be in the mail tomorrow. I will send it express!
(sorry...yesterday was a bad day....didn't get it done)


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

OK, that's cool.  The person I get it from is a nut-screwball and I have to sit and listen to her crap for an hour.  All the price for getting the discount on 1-Test and Clen!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

"Well, after taking her hands over my shoulders, chest and then my arms.... she turns around, backs her booty against my bod, brings her neck backwards and..."

****just let crazy nut screwball do this to you for a while..and all will be fine!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2003)

Well ... yesterday I learned that there a lot of very unconfident you girls here in our city.  The Mrs. made a lot of ladies very nervous when she decided she's put her dance groove on. 
1. A guy was just about to go and dance with the bump and grind queen, when a lady he was with made a very quick interception.  The reason, because the Mrs. had it in high gear and this girl was having trouble getting her groove out of park!  
2. A lady asked that I tell my lady to not disrespect her man.  Ok, now the problem was her man went out of his way to sit beside me on the couch and watch the Mrs dance right in front of us.  I laughed and said sure, I'll let her know - NOT!  Perhaps telling your man to take any other sit in the club instead of on the couch right behind the Mrs.  

Young girls ... they are too funny!  And the Mrs. wasn't even trying to turn it on - it just happened.  If they only knew the trouble she could really create had she choosen to.


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> "Well, after taking her hands over my shoulders, chest and then my arms.... she turns around, backs her booty against my bod, brings her neck backwards and..."
> 
> ****just let crazy nut screwball do this to you for a while..and all will be fine!




Naaaahh... I hate when girls place their must sweetest parts against my bod and pretend they don't realize it and then, when it comes down to the nitty-gritty... they say.... not yet... not now... and everything else in between!  However, I like the occasional cock-shake-how-ya-doin'-squeeze.  You boys ever have that happen to you?


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Well ... yesterday I learned that there a lot of very unconfident you girls here in our city.  The Mrs. made a lot of ladies very nervous when she decided she's put her dance groove on.
> 1. because the Mrs. had it in high gear and this girl was having trouble getting her groove out of park!
> *Holy Fuq!  *
> ...




Damn!  I've seen some dancers go nutso and ride the wind but I bet your Mrs. is awesome!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Naaaahh... I hate when girls place their must sweetest parts against my bod and pretend they don't realize it and then, when it comes down to the nitty-gritty... they say.... not yet... not now... and everything else in between!  However, I like the occasional cock-shake-how-ya-doin'-squeeze.  You boys ever have that happen to you?



no...girls do not like me....


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> no...girls do not like me....




Do you like girls?!?!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

do bears shit in the woods???
 

actually...I like WOMEN!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

are you sure?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

you doubt me?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

plop!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Hello son!  You better check out all the threads that I've been in and created!

How the Hell are ya??


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> if you're still reading any of this say "plop" next time you post here





> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> plop!



thx crashman


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

i'm a conciterate post whore


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

That you ar.... or were!  

HAS BEEN!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Fix that DAMN computer!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

i'm buying a new power suply to my other computer as we speak it should get it soon


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

my computer is too slow to keep up with you guys, I'm ditching.  Especially in the word association thread, I'm responding and you guys are three pages away.   just can't hang with these post whores, they're whoring in 5 different threads at a time


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Stay you COWARD!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> i'm buying a new power suply to my other computer as we speak it should get it soon




And after that, what you need is an antivirus program that needsto be updated bi-weekly! 

PS.  Stop dowloading porn, too!!!!


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

bump


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 23, 2003)

hahaha i'm done  crono you punk you better stay


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

Crash!   It's a record... Your staying too!  

BTW, are you home??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Damn!  I've seen some dancers go nutso and ride the wind but I bet your Mrs. is awesome!



When her 'groove is on', she's in a league of her own!  I love to just watch her ... even more fun watching her dance with a guy knowing she's married and I'm watching them.  They try to enjoy themselves but just aren't sure how I will respond to the 'show'


----------



## david (Mar 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> When her 'groove is on', she's in a league of her own!  I love to just watch her ... even more fun watching her dance with a guy knowing she's married and I'm watching them.  They try to enjoy themselves but just aren't sure how I will respond to the 'show'



Tell me something..... I once knew this guy who could cum in his pants from lapdancing!  How would you react to something like that??

I'd be like (to the woman)  Go wash up!!!!


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 23, 2003)

oh that reminds me of something embarrasing once... but I'm gonna save it for my other thread, less people read it


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 23, 2003)

damn..I've GOTTA read this!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Tell me something..... I once knew this guy who could cum in his pants from lapdancing!  How would you react to something like that??
> 
> I'd be like (to the woman)  Go wash up!!!!



I know I wouldn't get upset, if that is where you're going with that question.  I think my first reaction would be to laugh at the guy.  I guess sometimes I make it seem as though I don't care what happens when we go out.  I am always on the watch, especially when she's in her groove because more than not, guys don't see me watching and think she's good to go.  She is good to go, but only with me.    The only problem I have is when one guy becomes a group of guys trying to bump and grind with her.  At that point, I make my presense known and make sure I have eye contact with Trisha.  All she needs to do is nod and the fun quits NOW!  It's all about having innocent fun, but add alcohol and a beautiful woman dancing, and problems can occur - as you know from working in a club.  In fact, I had to step in this weekend as this guy was getting to close and called a friend over.  Trisha nodded and I immediately stood up and said 'boys, time for the fun to end.'   They said no prob and the issue was over.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

When we usually go out, it's with other couples.  And since the ladies are always dancing together and generally creating trouble, there are more pairs of eyes watching and monitoring.  When we're alone, I do enjoy the teasing, but I am constantly watching and looking at who's who in case things get ugly.  Having a martial arts background, the one thing I did truly enjoy was being taught how to scope out situations before they happen.


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I know I wouldn't get upset, if that is where you're going with that question.  I think my first reaction would be to laugh at the guy.  I guess sometimes I make it seem as though I don't care what happens when we go out.  I am always on the watch, especially when she's in her groove because more than not, guys don't see me watching and think she's good to go.  She is good to go, but only with me.    The only problem I have is when one guy becomes a group of guys trying to bump and grind with her.  At that point, I make my presense known and make sure I have eye contact with Trisha.  All she needs to do is nod and the fun quits NOW!  It's all about having innocent fun, but add alcohol and a beautiful woman dancing, and problems can occur - as you know from working in a club.  In fact, I had to step in this weekend as this guy was getting to close and called a friend over.  Trisha nodded and I immediately stood up and said 'boys, time for the fun to end.'   They said no prob and the issue was over.



How come your allowed in the S. Joint?  Isn't that usually against house rules??


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

I was referring to a dance club and just using your experience in a strip club as a reference on how men, dancing ladies and alcohol can make for trouble.  

Funny you should ask about strip clubs.  This waitress we know here invited the Mrs. out this Saturday night for a bday party.  Now, where do you think a dozen women would be headed for on a bday night - strippers!  Yep, but how many would guess that the clubs they're going to are lady strippers!  LMAO  I've seen the Mrs. with other ladies at the strip club, there's going to be trouble a brewin' this weekend!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 24, 2003)

waving to ya NT!.. Tell Trisha I say HI!! 

winks

Eri'


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 24, 2003)

certainly will do Eri baby!


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I was referring to a dance club and just using your experience in a strip club as a reference on how men, dancing ladies and alcohol can make for trouble.
> 
> Funny you should ask about strip clubs.  This waitress we know here invited the Mrs. out this Saturday night for a bday party.  Now, where do you think a dozen women would be headed for on a bday night - strippers!  Yep, but how many would guess that the clubs they're going to are lady strippers!  LMAO  I've seen the Mrs. with other ladies at the strip club, there's going to be trouble a brewin' this weekend!




oOOHH... WHOOPSIE!  I thought it was in a strip joint!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Mar 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Crash!   It's a record... Your staying too!
> 
> BTW, are you home??




Nah i'm at school right now i got an hour and a half to waist so why not post whore


----------



## david (Mar 24, 2003)

Oh, then that explains your resources of logging on to a computer that isn't broke!


----------



## david (Mar 25, 2003)

I'm very tired from Kickboxing tonight!!


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 26, 2003)

so ... the waitress at the strip club we (the wife and I) frequent, hands the wife an invite to a bday party.  The agenda, a half dozen strip clubs .... lady strip clubs!    I am trying to plan a way I can follow this group of ladies as they cause trouble.     Being that the Mrs. won't know any of the ladies going except the waitress, it should take her all of a half hour to get comfortable with the group before she takes the lead and trouble begins!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

see now Trisha needs to hang out with me.. it would only take us 15 mins. to get in trouble.... 

huggies NT!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 26, 2003)

Hey E!
Happy Hump Day!
Damn, I need to make a point to celebrate that....


----------



## Freeman (Mar 26, 2003)

hey dave!


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 26, 2003)

Yo burner baby howz ya been ?? ain't seen ya round in a while but I guess we are just not ON at the same time of late,eh?

hmm hump day.. sweet! 

ug.. the hubs has been in bed literally for a week only getting up for a few mins at a time.. finally went to dr yesterday and got antibiotics.. ( maybe if the man worked out more than just his voicebox he would be healthier sigh.. ) mute point .. I suppose I should put that in the fuq thread.. oye vay.

anyway I am good.. all things are good..lol

take some more laters.. 

smiles
be well


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> hey dave!



Hey Freek-man!  WT FUCK have you ben, boy?  Studying hard?


----------



## david (Mar 29, 2003)

"If there is light in the soul, 
There will be beauty in the person. 
If there is beauty in the person, 
There will be harmony in the house. 
If there is harmony in the house, 
There will be order in the nation. 
If there is order in the nation, 
There will be peace in the world."
--Chinese Proverb 

Hey Erilaya!

They forgot something in there!

*If you speak to Erilaya
There will be a precious-beautiful friendship to be had"*


----------



## Erilaya (Mar 31, 2003)

you make my day more special David! thankyou dear!! Life certainly is a journey and alas sometimes a short one. 

smiles to you and thankyou for thinking of me... Right back at ya

Erilay'a


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 31, 2003)

hola, most wonderous lady friend..with teh 1/2 page long signature..

How's things?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 1, 2003)

when i see posts longer than a line i never read them it's just too hard


----------



## david (Apr 1, 2003)

Huh??   )Crash)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 1, 2003)

he's got PADD (Posting Attention Deficit Disorder)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

ya it's some crap  i gotta sit there and focus to read a post


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

hmm, they might get you some cool meds for it...ask for vicadin!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

speaking of vicodin  i'll brb


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

u got some?
The puff puff pass rule is in effect here, pal!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 2, 2003)

youmean pop pop mail


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2003)

as long as I get some!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

you'll get none!


----------



## david (Apr 2, 2003)

My substitute of Vasapro for Clenbuterx leaves me alert/moody!


----------



## david (Apr 3, 2003)

I have no thoughts today except that I should go to sleep and not party tonight?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> you'll get none!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> I have no thoughts today except that I should go to sleep and not party tonight?



fuck that party wile your young


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Son, I have partied many days  more in one year that you have in 4!  

But then again, your still young!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

son?
SON??"
THat's funny!
That stuff IS making you moody!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

is dave on crack again?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

what the hell r u doing here ona Friday night, Crash?
Don't you have girls to scare off or something?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no there all still cowaring in their houses since the last time you went out 

i really don't know  i just got up 

i got a bad ass speaker system for my computer too  

porn with a subwoofer


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

surround sound porn....
wow..


I actually did really well working at the club last night, thank you...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

really? what'd you do?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

well, I was going to hook up w/ two girls after closing....unfortunately, i was detained by ANOTHER drunk girl...who wouldn't leave...good kisser though....Got #'s for both..


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

dam that sux ass i hooked up with a girl on the dance floor


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

butt..did you ger her #?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

of course i did


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

you are learning!
Go crash go!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i'm a pimp down at my school  shit i need a phone


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

what? You do not have comm?
Man, you have some learning to do!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no i had a home phone but my brother ran up a 2000$ phone bill so i have no long distance it got cut!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

those 1-976-hot babe calls stack up, eh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

hahaha i needa write that # down


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

c'mon, you know you have it on speed dial!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

HAD IT!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

so..you're brother was a gold card status member of phone porn?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

no actully he was calling russia to talk to his gf


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I know a couple Russians...butt they are here..local calls....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

:motherfuckers: <nope no icon yet


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

Calling Russia?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah...
from russia with love...
James Bond..


----------



## david (Apr 4, 2003)

TATU RULES!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

de plane! De plane!

damn, I forgot his name in the movie...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> TATU RULES!!!



you just like the lesbians


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

I AM a lesbian!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya i like to much carpet


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

low pile...not shag!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

shag gets caught in your teeth


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

hmm...lanolium.....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

i hate party's wheres theres to much filling but not enough taco shells


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

sausage fest?
no thanks!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

ya those fuckin suck, clubs are fun though


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2003)

too bad u r not 21...real fun to WORK in one....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 4, 2003)

dam i'm gonna get a fake i.d. soon


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

oh yeah...I forgot...you are somewhat allergic to work...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

allergic that shits terminal to me!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

I forget how nice it was to be your age....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

I'M LOVIN IT


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

yeah...but, you are getting OLDER every second! HA HA!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

so atleast i'm not old


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

...yet....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

remeba i don't plan on living that long lol


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

you have a plan? How you going to go out?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

not yet but i'm workin on it i think it's gonna be during sex no wait right after sex


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

you'll be too relaxed....during sex with a porn star on top of a sky scraper....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

or while sky diving and having sex with a porn star


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

pull that one off..you'll be famous!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

she'll die with me but hell


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

wahoo! One more hour..and I get to go home!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

check us out!

Top 10 Posters - Last 24 Hours 
Burner02 226 
CRASHMAN 193 
ALBOB 63 
david 48 
Dr. Pain 43 
Rusty 41 
w8lifter 35 
MJ23 32 
DaMayor 32 
kuso 30 
 Top 10 Posters - Last 7 Days 
w8lifter 562 
Dr. Pain 546 
Burner02 366 
david 313 
ALBOB 261 
CRASHMAN 224 
kuso 199 
Rusty 170 
DaMayor 164 
MJ23 123


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

Boy! I suck these days at posting!!  but look at you two!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

thats just one night  then theres all week


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

ok dave...look at your total posts...compared to both Crash-n-mines....both do not equal you...
WHORE!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

FUQQING WHORE IS MORE LIKE IT!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

king fuqqing whore....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

not for long we'll catch him


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

I dunno....he's way up there...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

ya but we should all be top 3


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

W8 and DP are the seven day whores king but you two are catching up though!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 5, 2003)

lol i'll of caught them buy the end of the night


----------



## david (Apr 5, 2003)

I don't think so


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 5, 2003)

yeah...w8 and DP are a force to be reckoned with...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

ya their mods they can mess with their post count


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

I don't think they need to mess with their counts.  Their just whipping ass in w8's journal (s).  Step up boys and take the challenge!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

that's ok, I bow to thier post whorring achieements!


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

chicken shit!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

nope, Man has just got to know his limits...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

no we can catch them they don't got anything on us


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

Monday is almsot here...they will be full steam early....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

dam i got school tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

ha ha! I don't! I do have an interview though...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

ha ha for what?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

with a real estate company to sell houses...I want a Lexus...need big amounts of cash...
(need a job)


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 6, 2003)

not true you just need to steal a car and rob a bank no job needed


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 6, 2003)

ok, you take that route...I'll go it the legal way....
remember...you'll want to be the 'husband' in the relationship when you go to jail...


----------



## david (Apr 6, 2003)

He does and that's why he says that!

I expected someone like Frusht to say that one!  

Hey Burner!  Quit being so materialistic.  It's almost bitchy of you!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think fruity has the cajones to actually do somethng....he just criticizes the ones actually performing...


----------



## david (Apr 7, 2003)

well is he?  Not that I care.


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

Crash Loves RAMEN MEN!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

I just want nice things.....
hence a better way of life...


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

your working towards it!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

damn straiught! Now...
Who wants to moe to the beautiful sate of Colorado? I can sell them a house!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

really now!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 9, 2003)

yep! As soon as I select a brokeage,  apply for my license and I will be all legal like!


----------



## david (Apr 9, 2003)

how is the real estate up there?  Are being buying left and right up there? 


Watch out for Columbine!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

It's actualy a buyes market right now. Lots of houses for sale, low interest rates, house prices are falling.
Columbine?

 

that was in Denver, by a couple sick, twisted rich snot kids...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

Yes, Columbine


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

what about Columnine?


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

You live right near it don't you??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

about an hour. Its in a suburb of Denver. (Littleton.)
I live in Colorado Springs...
Pikes Peak, Olympic Training Center, Air Force Academy...NORAD...


----------



## david (Apr 10, 2003)

were you a part of the incident??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 10, 2003)

nope. Just saw it on TV like everybody else...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 13, 2003)

Me too


----------



## david (Apr 14, 2003)

I think you both had something to do with it!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2003)

what, killing innocent teens? deduct 5 man points for bad form, bud-


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

Crash......


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 16, 2003)

i don't have a trenchcoat i swear


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 16, 2003)

jk i woulda destroyed the fuckers if they came to my school it woulda be fun


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

trench coat?  You flasher!


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> jk i woulda destroyed the fuckers if they came to my school it woulda be fun



You think your faster than a semi automatic there, junior??


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2003)

his super powers rest in those side burns...


----------



## david (Apr 19, 2003)

THEY PROBABLY DO!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 19, 2003)

superside burn power


----------



## david (Apr 20, 2003)

de de do do dod dod da


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 20, 2003)

pooh dee poo poo


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> pooh dee poo poo


working on your super hero theme song??


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

Nope.... just getting you to respond~


----------



## david (Apr 21, 2003)

doo doo doa da d'oh!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

I took the day off to study...I only have 16 days until I am finished with school. BUT instead I am posting in here...hmmmm...I better get my ass moving or I won't graduate!! lol

Anyone wanna help me get through Spanish??? It is kicking my ASS!! 


Provided I pass Spanish 2...I will have my degree in Biology in a mere 16 days!!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

dos cervesas, por favor!
Que es la bano?
quanto costa muy bonita chicka?

how's that?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> working on your super hero theme song??



pooh dee poo poo CRASHMAN!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

keep working...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

it sounds pretty good i think


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

I've got


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

to catch


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

up to you all!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

k this thread is a Crash, Burner, and Dave orgy here. You guys think that quantity is better than quality. Tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Crono1000 (Apr 24, 2003)

every thread eventually is, they're like vultures, waiting for the perfect time to jump in and dominate every thread


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

don't hate!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

paticipate


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

group hug!

Damn, Crash...keep that thng away from me...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

it just wants to say hi


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

point it towards Dave at least...he does have a pony tail..might look like a big, ugly woman from behind...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i did not needa read that


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

a post that can make you violently ill is better than a really good burn


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

true!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

dam skippy hippy


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

now i am LMAO


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

The weekend is practically here and I think my @#$% is gonna explode!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

stop taking all those drugs then D.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

are you crazy??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

no r u.


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

yes!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 25, 2003)

i knew that...your crazy for kitty's


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

hmmmmn... your reading me like  a book!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> yes!


..he's kookoo for co co puffs..

so...what is it, already? it better be good, pal!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 25, 2003)

He is trying to sell you some ocean from property in Arizona.

:bounce:


----------



## Dero (Apr 25, 2003)

Have I got a pink Cadillac for ya!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)

Burner is on??


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 25, 2003)

work sucks


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

work rules!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

I rule


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Nash rules


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

hall rules


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

HBK rules


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

HHH RULES


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

The Real Degeneration X!!!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

So Rock, Austin, Goldfingers, goldfag and Booker D (dumbo)..


SUCK IT!!!!!


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Afermentions of DX

Sixx-Pak


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

Road Dogg Jesse James


Bad ass Billy Gun


----------



## david (Apr 26, 2003)

HERE IS brock lesnar!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 28, 2003)

that's it...Dave has officailly lost it. 

The Rock has lost? I never seem to get to watch it...


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

I have lost nothing but my PW power!


----------



## david (Apr 29, 2003)

but soon, I will be back!


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

I just punched a wall twice bc/ this jackass just pissed me off at work!!!  Lucky it wasn't his face!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

new cycle? should i mention that perhaps you may want to get an attitude adjustment...you let othr people stress you out way too much.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

i wished i coulda knocked my friends out last night....i hate being nice...grrrr......


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

why crash? what are they doin?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 7, 2003)

they're just asses....and embarrased me infront of a girl.....shoulda killed them.....


----------



## david (May 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> they're just asses....and embarrased me infront of a girl.....shoulda killed them.....




I think you should've!


----------



## J'Bo (May 7, 2003)

I dont what the hell your talkin about Dave....you got some bad info.


----------



## sawheet (May 7, 2003)

Dave if we are all gonna hang, you gotta get over the roid rages brother


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

I don't need roids to rage, I just need a couple of assholes in the gym acting like retards and to treat the front desk worker like a slave!


----------



## J'Bo (May 8, 2003)

and women like #%^ who you work with....and me to drive you nuts


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

ain't that the truth!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> they're just asses....and embarrased me infront of a girl.....shoulda killed them.....


did they pull your shorts down in fron of this girl??


----------



## david (May 8, 2003)

yeah Crash... just how were you embarrassed??


----------



## david (May 15, 2003)

"Crash, when will your flight come in and how long is your delay" is what's on my mind!


----------



## david (May 20, 2003)

bump


----------



## david (May 23, 2003)

Nothing that you can do... but a shot in the dark!  


LA, California


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> did they pull your shorts down in fron of this girl??



I  wish  the girl would of been " oh my god! how does it fit in your pants!?"


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> "Crash, when will your flight come in and how long is your delay" is what's on my mind!



I don't know  lol should schedual em soon


----------



## kidda9 (May 25, 2003)

I'm KInda in the drunks,my dieat has been thrown out the window for the weekend,an i'm runing out of beer grrrrrrrrrr!Oh yeah and i went to a club with my g/f on Friday and loads of gays tryued chat me up including a t/s!(it wos a gay club though)!

p.s
i have nothing at all against gays!


----------



## david (May 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> Oh yeah and i went to a club with my g/f on Friday and loads of gays tryued chat me up including a t/s!(it wos a gay club though)!



Did you think that women were going to hit on you there??


----------



## kidda9 (May 26, 2003)

not really but there wos lots of hotties there.Had a really good time.Gr8 atompshere and no hassle or trouble


----------



## Jenny (May 26, 2003)

Unload my mind..

Well, I wish work wasn't so darn boring..


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kidda9 *_
> not really but there wos lots of hotties there.Had a really good time.Gr8 atompshere and no hassle or trouble



That would drive me nuts and bring tears to my eyes seeing all gorgeous lesbians!!!!! 

But it's all good.


----------



## david (May 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Unload my mind..
> 
> Well, I wish work wasn't so darn boring..




Not your PT job!!!


----------



## david (May 27, 2003)

Here's a thought!  

C-O-U-N-T-D-O-W-N!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Unload my mind..
> 
> Well, I wish work wasn't so darn boring..



Should come to usa.  have some steak


----------



## david (May 28, 2003)

have some steak??  Should I read into what your saying their Crash to Jenny?


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

no dave i didn't say sausage


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

just steak i always iinvite her one day she'll come


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

ok, then!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

dream on crash......she wants eggs with her steak...


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

I wonder what type of sauce J'bo likes????


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

Here's a thought!  I'm sick today!


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 29, 2003)

alright me and jenny could have breakfast and have steak and eggs


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)

no silly dont you get it she want steak and EGGS (as in eggs the guy eggs) man your slow.

and Dave i like mayo sauce...and kikkoman thanks...and mustard.


----------



## david (May 29, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no silly dont you get it she want steak and EGGS (as in eggs the guy eggs) man your slow.
> 
> 
> ...



Mayo Sauce and kikkoman!    May our worlds collide soon!  Just give me the word.  J.B!!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 29, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (May 30, 2003)

he's being kinki again j'bo


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> he's being kinki again j'bo




No, Crash!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

then what weirdo?


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

thanks for the kiss but you got my screen all wet


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

and then some!


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2003)

real funny ha ha


----------



## david (May 30, 2003)

I thought it was ratehr amusing!


----------



## david (May 31, 2003)

whoooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> No, Crash!



Ya, never dave.


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

never what??  Never more?  quote the Raven??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 1, 2003)

i had to memorize that whole quote for one of my classes........i got 50 extra credit points


----------



## david (Jun 1, 2003)

so you've learned a little something I see!  How's school going anyways??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

i finished this semester  happily i didn't fail 1 class


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

That's good news, Crash!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 2, 2003)

i failed many!!  JK


----------



## david (Jun 2, 2003)

huh?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

I didn't fail one class...i failed many! make more sense? if any?


----------



## firestorm (Jun 3, 2003)

Well I'm dropping all my thoughts and unloading my mind:   I'm tired and my ass hurts from sitting for to damn long.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

stand up?


----------



## Crono1000 (Jun 3, 2003)

I wonder what that newly developed freckle on my peepee is?

i discovered in a book that the type of bird that I own tend to masterbate (and if pets reflect their owners then he's a master at it), which makes me a little uneasy how he used to sit on my face.

defication

i clipped a toe nail that was really hurting me yesterday.  It's great because it'd been hurting for over a week so I just got frustrated and started clipping until it stopped hurting.  I'm missing a tenth of my toenail now but it doesn't hurt anymore.

firestorm's butt hurts.  If you don't believe me read every other thread.

titanya has great boobies.


----------



## CRASHMAN (Jun 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Crono1000 *_
> I wonder what that newly developed freckle on my peepee is?
> 
> Penis cancer
> ...


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)




----------



## david (Jun 15, 2003)

150 more and still I won't let it die just yet!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 16, 2003)

dont even talk like that......someone please make dave a mod so he doesnt go


----------



## Freeman (Jun 16, 2003)

My magic wand isn't working!!!  Otherwise, you would've been a mod a LONG time ago!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

I'm not completely leaving JB ... and I could never leave you hunny!  You still do use MSN. don't you?


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> My magic wand isn't working!!!  Otherwise, you would've been a mod a LONG time ago!




One of the reasons for my departure is part personal business (BB/FITNESS) and also to train clients etc.

You all have my email!!!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

BTW, 21 posts!!   WHoo-hooooo~!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (Jun 16, 2003)

what?? what??
David you can't leave!!!


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

Not leaving for good!  But I am limiting my time on here to an extreme low!  

You guys can always PM me!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> One of the reasons for my departure is part personal business (BB/FITNESS) and also to train clients etc.
> 
> You all have my email!!!



come on Dave you don't have to leave, you can still come on like I do. Once or twice a week and put up a few posts. In your case maybe 300 in an hour. hehehehe


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

That's what I was going to do... but J'bo verbally via phone is swaying me back this way!

Actually, this week, I HAVE to seriously UPDATE my webpage!!!  Lots of glorious pictures and links etc...!!!

That will take lots of time!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

Well dave learn to do things in moderation and then you won't have a problem staying here with your friends.  Just limit your time that's all.  
J'Bo talks to you on the PHONE??????????????????   Grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Modeotiom...how do you say dat????


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

Hey put down that funny cigarette Dero!!!  M o d e r a t i o n  take it one letter at a time.  hahahaha   how are you D???? All good here.


----------



## Dero (Jun 16, 2003)

Doing alright,would had been better if I had not work today(still at work)It was a PERFECT ridding day today,82 dry sunny...
Tomorrow,86 and blue skies...Yes,I'm also working... 
Asid from dat IFE IS JUST MARVELFUCK'ENLOUS!!!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

hahahaha. well at least your getting out riding more then me.  I'm not even going to start on the subject or I'll be back in the  RAGE thread. hahahahaha


----------



## david (Jun 16, 2003)

It's not that the posting was killing me... it's just a reoganization in priorities... for example, I just got done being in two different gyms and training someone else!    Getting sleepy and fast!  I even missed WRESTLING!!!  But taped it instead!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 16, 2003)

Nex week is going to be a good match.  HHH agains Kane. If Kane loses, he has to take his mask off.


----------



## david (Jun 17, 2003)

kane stinks!!!  along with his so called brother!!


----------



## david (Jun 20, 2003)

fruit


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

Kane isn't a very good wrestler. In fact he is quite boring.  Kane and Undertakers big move off the top rope is a fuqing joke.  they climb to the top like something big is going to happen and do nothing but jump down with a forearm shot to someones arm.  Lame.    Hey Dave, who do you think is a good wrestler.


----------



## Freeman (Jun 21, 2003)

I like Chris Benoit a lot..think he looks good and is really technical...


----------



## david (Jun 21, 2003)

But he's missing teeth!


----------



## firestorm (Jun 21, 2003)

He does have an awesome physic.  Quick and agile.  And he is missing teeth.


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

Hey FS...  I've been gone for some time but I thought I'd drop in and say hello!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

well where is he?  i miss him......he hasnt even emailed me  and where is ris? where is everyone?


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

Its summer babe everyone is out playing


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

well i want to play too


----------



## sawheet (Jul 9, 2003)

You are more than welcome to board your fine ass on a plane today and meet my in the New River Gorge this weekend, but you cannot diet or work out there.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2003)

so then how am i gonna do that?
you better be going away in Aug.


----------



## david (Jul 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well where is he?  i miss him......he hasnt even emailed me  and where is ris? where is everyone?




I'm in love!!!  That's where I am!!!


----------

